# How do i make a snowboard box?



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i had the same issue of figuring out what to use, i solved it by getting a 16' long 12" diameter pvc pipe haha.

build a frame out of 2x4s and get a pe-tex, or lexan sheet for the top (lots of plastics will work)

as for the coping you can just get a couple pieces of small diameter pvc or conduit piping and use that


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

I totally just made one out of scrap wood. No lie. Pretty haggard but its perfect for what i need. I used plexi for the top sheet, i kno i kno , dont use plexi, but i has worked for me fine so far. Be creative. Here is a pick of mine. 

http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af297/Jroderton/12937_1280075200902_1200711434_8513.jpg


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

To begin there are a lot of other threads on this topic but ill help you out. Here are some of the things that i have made for some backyard sessions. First is a rail that i made last year its 20 inches high and 5 feet long. Construction shouldnt be too hard to figure out. pvc pipe used is about 2 inches in diameter making it in between a box and a rail. Its a good beginner jib but way too short, i usually put it first and have my box second.



Here is my box that i made this year. the actual wood box part is 12 inches by 12 inches by 8 feet. with the pvc and plywood its about 16 inches. Pvc used is 2 inches in diameter. Great jib to learn new tricks on especially since you fall there are virtually no consequences since it is not high off of the ground. Pvc works great for a top surface. Nice thing about the box is it is very substantial so i often prop one side up on a milk crate or log to make a down or up rail just to switch things up. 



Construction of the box is pretty simple also, used 2x6's for the main supports (cut 12, 12 inch pieces 3 used for each support)and then 1/4 inch plywood to cover the sides and top. Very cheap to build, wood cost me around 15 bucks the pvc should have cost me 20ish but they mischarged me so i got it for 15 :laugh: so 30 bucks total is not bad at all. 



If you have some money to burn though use HDPE for the top sheet. I also heard that the fake decking works well also, the price range for it is between the pvc and hdpe. hope this helps, post some pictures when you make a box or rail of your own!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

seriously? so far this year, i've probably answered this exact question and seen it answered in at least 3 separate threads. Use the search feature. I don't want to seem like a dick, but dude, you've been around here since august, you obviously know partially how to use a computer, now learn how to use things that the computer and website provides you with


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

You ever build your box? throw up some pics if you did


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

I really hate it when people chew others out for asking question here in this forum, I have seen more and more of it and it's just down right disrespectfull.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> I really hate it when people chew others out for asking question here in this forum, I have seen more and more of it and it's just down right disrespectfull.


thank you! i mean yes, people _should_ search before they ask, but new members who are just getting the hang of forums do not deserve getting ragged in their first thread. it makes the whole atmosphere of the forum a bad one... :S


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

also, just to throw this up there:

YouTube - HOW TO MAKE A SNOWBOARD BOX (part 1)
YouTube - HOW TO MAKE A SNOWBOARD BOX (part 2)

i found these to be quite helpful


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

Those kids have power tool skill. But yeah. Pretty informative in the visual department.


----------



## Vonde (Nov 26, 2013)

*Tin sheet?*

Anyone ever used a tin sheet on top instead of pvc pipe?


----------

